# Aristo craft circus train



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi all,
My Circustrain must grow. Because there are no more passenger sierra coaches
availible, i`d like to change the color of my 4 heavyweights into the
Aristo Craft Circus colors.
But what color is it, is it a RAL color?
Thanks
Bernd 

i am asking at the Aristocraft Forum, 66 views but no answer








i hope t here is somebody to help me out.


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

uups, now i know why nobody replies. this RAL is a german typing

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAL-Farbsystem

but if you take a look you know what i mean


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Baroni,

Why not do like what the Ringling Brothers do? Their train is painted silver with the name of the circus in either RED or BLUE. See below for some ideas: 

http://www.trainweb.org/richard/Cir..._10062.jpg

Easy to paint the cars silver. Maybe black roofs. And then just get some letters for the circus of your choice!

Mark


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

B' ;

Links to 2007 MB photo album re circus ;

http://galaxyman.rrpicturearchives.net/archivethumbs.aspx?id=32860 


then again in 2008 by LK via MBemail ; 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/archivethumbs.aspx?id=32859 



maybe of assist if it is let him know ! 


doug c


----------

